# Can rhinestones be applied to terry cloth



## monkeystrawberry (Nov 1, 2016)

I was wondering if rhinestones can be applied to golf towels? If yes what temperature would be best and secs on a heat press? I am hoping that the rhinestones will stick but wanted to ask first before applying. Thanks!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

They should stick no problem, 320* 15-20 seconds


----------



## monkeystrawberry (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

You should probably look for a terry cloth with shorter loops, the longer the loops, the more places in which the adhesive will not be able to fully grip.


----------



## monkeystrawberry (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks you


----------



## Honufly (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Monkeystrawberry
Stones will stick better if you press towel first in press, that way the loops are flat and more surface area for stone to stick well
HF


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can apply Rhinestones to Terry, However the Glue and stone will stick to the higher pile on the Terry and Not direct down on the garment.

Depending on the Terry, the stone will be a lil sloppy, and move around a bit, and be glued to partial loops in the Fiber.

I also suggest looking for a Low pile Terry.


----------

